# Du lịch trong nước > Nhà hàng >  Mỳ ý ngon tại Hà Nội

## 24hvang.com.vn

_
Các  món ăn mang phong cách Âu luôn được những người sành ăn ngưỡng mộ bởi  sự hài hòa, tinh tế nhưng đơn giản và sang trọng. Thực khách luôn bị “mê  hoặc” bởi cái vị béo bùi của phô mai, bơ, sữa, sự phong phú của các  lọai gia vị, cách chế biến rất riêng._
_Một  không gian trầm mặc, yên tĩnh giữa trung tâm thành phố Hà Nội. Nơi của  những bữa tiệc hoàn hảo, của buổi gặp mặt đầm ấm, gẫn gũi và là nơi của  những món đặc sản  ngon miệng cùng sự phục vụ chu đáo tận tình… Đó là  những cảm nhận của thực khách về Nhà hàng Botanica._  
   _Xuất phát từ chữ Botanic (tiếng Anh) có nghĩa là Cây cỏ nhiệt đới,_ _Botanica mang đến cho thực khách một cảm giác ấm cúng và dễ chịu, lối thiết kế đơn giản, nhẹ nhàng và gần gũi.__ Nhà hàng hiện có 2 cơ sở tại P116 / D4, Giảng Võ – Ba Đình - và Số 3 Thái Phiên - Hai Bà Trưng._   __  __  _Nhà hàng Botanica_ _tại P116 / D4, Giảng Võ – Ba Đình - Hà Nội_  __  _Tầng 1_ _Nhà hàng Botanica -_ _Số 3 Thái Phiên - Hai Bà Trưng - Hà Nội_  __  _Tầng 2_ _Nhà hàng Botanica -_ _Số 3 Thái Phiên - Hai Bà Trưng - Hà Nội_ _Những  nguyên liệu tươi, sạch được kết hợp tinh tế  qua đôi tay đầu bếp chuyên  nghiệp của nhà hàng Botanica sẽ mang tới cho thực khách những_ _món ăn có một hương vị đặc biệt nhất.__ Các món ăn chính đặc trưng của Botanica bao gồm:_ _Steak  bò New Zealand sốt tiêu/sốt phoma, Steak nai sốt tiêu, Sườn lợn nướng  sốt BBQ  Đà điểu lúc lắc sốt BBQ, Cá hồi Na Uy sốt phoma, Mỳ Ý xào Bò và  Rau củ, Mỳ Ý thịt nguội sốt kem, Mỳ Ý sốt bò__, ..._  
      
    
  
  
   _            Bên cạnh đó thực khách còn có thể thưởng thức những đĩa Salad hảo hạng như:  Salad cá ngừ; Salad thịt nguội sốt chanh leo, salad bì sốt phoma,..._ _hay những món bánh tráng miệng ngon tuyệt như: Bánh flan, Bánh flan cháy,..._      
   _ 
__Không chỉ chinh phục thực khách bởi những món ăn thơm ngon, không gian lý tưởng, Nhà hàng Botanica  còn gây ấn tượng với phong cách phục vụ chuyên nghiệp, nhiệt tình và chu đáo._  _Món ăn ngon, dịch vụ tốt, giá cả hợp lý. Tất cả tạo nên_ _một điểm đến lý tưởng__ cho những bữa ăn gia đình thân mật hay những bữa tiệc chiêu đãi bạn bè mang tên Botanica._  
 
 _Hãy đến với chúng tôi, cảm nhận sự gần gũi nhưng khác biệt và ra về với một nụ cười đọng lại trên môi._ 

Nhân dịp khai trương cơ sở 2 tại Số 3 Thái Phiên - Hai Bà Trưng - Hà Nội, từ ngày 21/9 đến 31/10/2012 Nhà hàng Botanica tặng 10% giá trị hóa đơn cho khách hàng tại Botanica - Số 3 Thái Phiên.



 





* Nhà hàng Botanica

                      Điện thoại :  0982 909 439 - 0904 809 996
                      Địa chỉ :  CS1: P116 / D4, Giảng Võ – Ba Đình - Hà Nội  & CS2:   Số 3 Thái Phiên - Hai Bà Trưng - Hà Nội
*

----------


## khoan_gieng

Tuyệt cú mèo
Khi nào tổ chức sinh nhật ở đây mới được

----------


## Meoluoi9x

Mỳ Ý quá tuyệt
Thỉnh thoảng hay rủ bạn bè đi ăn món này

----------

